# Synth on ARM?



## Uniballer (Nov 8, 2016)

I tried building synth on armv6.  I get the following error:

===>  gcc6-aux-20160822 is only for amd64 i386, while you are running armv6.

Is there another version of the ADA compiler available that can build synth so I can make it run native on ARM?


----------



## marino (Nov 8, 2016)

from what I understand, it's not practical to build natively on ARM.
People use poudriere combined with qemu to do that, and I believe somebody is building packages for public use.

to directly answer you question:
It would be technically possible to support arm (in fact I created the gnatdroid cross compiler which is a cross-compiler FreeBSD->Android (ARM and X86)) but there's been no demand and as I said, building packages natively on arm is impractical.  gcc alone takes forever.


----------

